# Spring is in the Air



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The other day, a friend hit me up to go harass some peacock bass, so we tied up a few clousers and were on our way.










The high sun and hot weather made for aggressive fish cruising the shallows. 
They sure put a nice bend in the 6wt.


























Then we made our way to a flat off the edge of a bank. The shallow area extended about 80ft at the furthest point. The fish would come in from the deep and assault minnows. 
We caught a nice amount in about 45 minutes before calling it a day. 

























The aftermath....










The same friend called me the day after to do some more fishing. But I told him I had something else in mind, and he was up for it. 

The wind was a little harder than we anticipated, but it was still very doable. After about 45 minutes of not seeing a single fish, finally, he saw bait scattering, so he shot the fly out to the commotion. 

He instantly hooked up and was in his backing in no time. We were looking for bonefish, but it wasn't pulling like a bone.









He was using 12lb tippet so he had to ease him in, but it went back for another run, then finally came in. 










How's this for bycatch? 









Just after releasing the snook, I jokingly said "ok, now I'm going to catch a bone and we can call it a day...."

Sure enough, not even a minute later I hooked up and landed my first bone of the year. 











Not very big, but after losing one last week, and a Winter of doom with these fuckers, I'll take it.  











-Eric


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Hah, thats one tore up fly... nice work and cool pics... back to back snook and bone -  

Hows your artwork? can we see anything new?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice! 
Haven't gotten to chase peacocks yet. Gonna have to do that one of these days.....bucket list for sure.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome pics Alex!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a feeling that this confusing "winter" we had is going to lead up to a stellar summer..
Just a prediction


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have a feeling that this confusing "winter" we had is going to lead up to a stellar summer..
> Just a prediction


Lets hope so! 
These spring fish need to start showing strong here soon. Last year, Spring fishing was in full motion in February. lol


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome pics! Snook to Bone.......I am considering switching to crochet or ballet as I can't  fish like you boys!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome pics bro! Dang every time you catch fish and take those stellar pics i want to trailer up and meet up with ya!


----------

